# Good sounding 10's



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd like to get some brands and models of some 10" subs for a decent price. Also an amp to power them. I'm on a budget and need some prices so I can figure some shit out.

I know nothing about subs and the lingo, so can someone tell me if these characteristics are good 
Features:
• BRAND NEW PAIR ROCKFORD FOSGATE 10" 1600 Watt Car Subwoofers• 800 Watt MAX (1600 Watt PAIR)• 400 Watt RMS (800 Watt PAIR)• Anodized aluminum cone and dustcap• Custom 10-AWG nickel plated push terminals• Diamond cut cast aluminum trim ring with optional grille• Extended pole piece and bumped vented backplate• High-temp voice coil with spun-laced Nomex® re-inforcement collar• Protective PVC textured magnet cover• Soft touch rubber over-mold for greater grip• StampCast basket with integrated spider venting• Impedance: 2 Ohm• Dual 2 Ohm Voice Coil• CEA-2031 Compliant• Product Condition: BRAND NEW• Part Number: P3D210• 1 Year VMinnovation Warranty


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

BUY ALPINE 10" TYPE R SWR-1043D 600 WATTS RMS THERE ABOUT $120 EACH THEY HIT SICK I GOT 2 10" TYPE R ON A SEALED BOX AND 4 6X9 ON A G-BODY AND IT BUMPS THIS IS HOW THEY LOOK


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

whats ur total budget?..one large woofer like a single 12 w a better amp may b a better option ..


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DARKJUGGERNAUT_@Mar 30 2011, 05:52 AM~20216624
> *whats ur total budget?..one large woofer like a single 12 w a better amp may b a better option ..
> *


I have about $200 to spend on a system. I know it aint much but it is what it is. I don't really line the look of one speaker in the trunk. Kinda thrown off the balance cuz I have 2 pumps, 6 batts, and 3 cylinders. Know what I mean? But on this budget I just might have to get one 12" or something


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 30 2011, 07:04 AM~20216944
> *I have about $200 to spend on a system.  I know it aint much but it is what it is.  I don't really line the look of one speaker in the trunk.  Kinda thrown off the balance cuz I have 2 pumps, 6 batts, and 3 cylinders.  Know what I mean?  But on this budget I just might have to get one 12" or something
> *


$200 for everything? Deck, wiring, amp, sub, enclosure, etc? Really pushing it if that is the case.

And 3 cylinders? What do you have going on in the trunk that you have 3 cylinders?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 30 2011, 07:55 AM~20217196
> *$200 for everything? Deck, wiring, amp, sub, enclosure, etc? Really pushing it if that is the case.
> 
> And 3 cylinders? What do you have going on in the trunk that you have 3 cylinders?
> *


Ha ha typo I meant 2 cylinders. Naw I just need 2 speakers and an amp on my $200 budget. I can get an enclosure elsewhere.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 30 2011, 10:19 AM~20218101
> *Ha ha typo I meant 2 cylinders.  Naw I just need 2 speakers and an amp on my $200 budget.  I can get an enclosure elsewhere.
> *


There are definitely some options....but your best bet might be to look at some of the online dealers for "package deals."

Lol, I was wondering what you had going on if you had 3 cylinders. :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Couldn't get a picture of these but here is a description of a package deal I found on ebay

PACKAGE: PAIR OF BRAND NEW KICKER 07CVR10-4 COMP VR SERIES 10" 1,200 WATT DUAL VOICE COIL CAR SUBWOOFERS + AUTOTEK AT1500 1,500 WATT 2 CHANNEL BRIDGEABLE CAR AMPLIFIER + CADENCE WK41 COMPLETE 4 GAUGE WIRE KIT WITH RCA CABLES

Can I get some input on these?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 30 2011, 02:33 PM~20219168
> *Couldn't get a picture of these but here is a description of a package deal I found on ebay
> 
> PACKAGE: PAIR OF BRAND NEW KICKER 07CVR10-4 COMP VR SERIES 10" 1,200 WATT DUAL VOICE COIL CAR SUBWOOFERS + AUTOTEK AT1500 1,500 WATT 2 CHANNEL BRIDGEABLE CAR AMPLIFIER + CADENCE WK41 COMPLETE 4 GAUGE WIRE KIT WITH RCA CABLES
> ...


Here is what you are talking about...

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-KICKER-07CVR104-10-S...T-/350441017467


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 30 2011, 01:06 PM~20219407
> *Here is what you are talking about...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-KICKER-07CVR104-10-S...T-/350441017467
> *


Yes that's it, thanks Brian :thumbsup:

Any input on these


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

They are decent. I put 4 of those in a sealed box in my homies Caddy a while back and they bumped nicely. Doing them in ported will help you get louder though. I put 1 in a ported box to see what it would do and was fairly impressed for it being just a single cheap sub. I think for the budget your working with your not going to do much better.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 30 2011, 06:25 PM~20222045
> *They are decent. I put 4 of those in a sealed box in my homies Caddy a while back and they bumped nicely. Doing them in ported will help you get louder though. I put 1 in a ported box to see what it would do and was fairly impressed for it being just a single cheap sub. I think for the budget your working with your not going to do much better.
> *


I hope you mean cheap in price :scrutinize:

I was thinking a sealed box. But like I said, I don't know too much about car audio. Might just get this package deal :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Cheap meaning price mainly especially since they were buy one get one free when I ordered them. They do alright in a sealed box but ported will give much deeper and louder bass. If you opt for sealed use a larger box than the minimum box they spec. Maybe try 1 to 1.25 cubic foot per sub, they don't get real loud on the lows in the small sealed box without a lot of power.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 30 2011, 08:54 PM~20223662
> *Cheap meaning price mainly especially since they were buy one get one free when I ordered them. They do alright in a sealed box but ported will give much deeper and louder bass. If you opt for sealed use a larger box than the minimum box they spec. Maybe try 1 to 1.25 cubic foot per sub, they don't get real loud on the lows in the small sealed box without a lot of power.
> *


I may just do ported. We'll see what happens


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 31 2011, 07:43 AM~20226021
> *I may just do ported.  We'll see what happens
> *


 that budget,,i dont know..save a bit get like 350 and u can get better stuff 200 isnt much..and i will still say single 12..


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DARKJUGGERNAUT_@Mar 31 2011, 08:37 AM~20226705
> *that budget,,i dont know..save a bit get like 350 and u can get better stuff 200 isnt much..and i will still say single 12..
> *


Yea I know $200 really isn't that much especially for car audio but I did find the above package for a price within my budget.

I'm not looking for competition, ground shaking bass. Just a little something other than just treble and tiny bass.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 31 2011, 03:12 PM~20228460
> *Yea I know $200 really isn't that much especially for car audio but I did find the above package for a price within my budget.
> 
> I'm not looking for competition, ground shaking bass.  Just a little something other than just treble and tiny bass.
> *


You'll be happy with the Kickers if you make sure to build a solid box for them. Use 3/4" MDF, Tightbond wood glue, and make sure all the joints are sealed with 100% silicon. This applies to both sealed or ported. If they were crap speakers I'd be the first to tell you. Like I said before they are a decent sub for low buck bass.


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Mar 30 2011, 12:05 AM~20215672
> *BUY ALPINE 10" TYPE R SWR-1043D 600 WATTS RMS THERE ABOUT $120 EACH THEY HIT SICK I GOT 2 10" TYPE R ON A SEALED BOX AND 4 6X9 ON A G-BODY AND IT BUMPS THIS IS HOW THEY LOOK
> 
> 
> ...


 crap..........you want subs.....these are the best on the market...ill put one of these tens versus any two tens of your choice


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Mar 31 2011, 07:31 PM~20230197
> *crap..........you want subs.....these are the best on the market...ill put one of these tens versus any two tens of your choice
> *


Hey check it out. Dude that started this topic didn't ask for the best sub on earth. There is no need to turn every dam topic into a "I have the best" topic.



> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 29 2011, 11:10 PM~20214477
> *I'd like to get some brands and models of some 10" subs for a decent price.  Also an amp to power them.  I'm on a budget and need some prices so I can figure some shit out.
> *





> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 30 2011, 09:04 AM~20216944
> *I have about $200 to spend on a system.  I know it aint much but it is what it is.  I don't really line the look of one speaker in the trunk.  Kinda thrown off the balance cuz I have 2 pumps, 6 batts, and 3 cylinders.  Know what I mean?  But on this budget I just might have to get one 12" or something
> *


I'm really starting to wonder why anybody even post anything here asking for help. People need to grow the fuck up.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 31 2011, 05:42 PM~20230300
> *Hey check it out. Dude that started this topic didn't ask for the best sub on earth. There is no need to turn every dam topic into a "I have the best" topic.
> I'm really starting to wonder why anybody even post anything here asking for help. People need to grow the fuck up.
> *


Thanks B. I'm just gonna buy a box instead of make one. I don't have the know how nor equipment to make one.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 31 2011, 07:42 PM~20230300
> *I'm really starting to wonder why anybody even post anything here asking for help. People need to grow the fuck up.
> *


I have an alternative, just sayin'.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Mar 31 2011, 09:07 PM~20230933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe I've explored that alternative also.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 31 2011, 10:01 PM~20231357
> *I believe I've explored that alternative also.
> *


Why yes, I believe you have! :cheesy:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 31 2011, 08:01 PM~20231357
> *No problem. I'm no expert but you know I'm not in the habit of handing out bogus info either.
> *


Yea that's why I tend to ask you a lot of questions at times. It seems you know a little of everything


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 31 2011, 11:17 PM~20232214
> *Yea that's why I tend to ask you a lot of questions at times.  It seems you know a little of everything
> *


I do alright for a white boy. :biggrin: 

I know more than your average guy but at the same time don't claim to know it all. That way I'm always open to learn more. Once a person feels they know it all they put a cap on their knowledge.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone heard of Phoenix Gold? Any good?


----------



## 90ina75impala (Feb 23, 2011)

Sundown audio SA-10


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Fi SSD, RE Se....or maybe the new Fi X(haven't heard these yet) $110ea plus shipping. Any reason for 2 10's? What about a single larger sub ?


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 30 2011, 01:19 PM~20218101
> *Ha ha typo I meant 2 cylinders.  Naw I just need 2 speakers and an amp on my $200 budget.  I can get an enclosure elsewhere.
> *


time to hit craigslist


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Apr 13 2011, 09:55 PM~20334655
> *Fi SSD, RE Se....or maybe the new Fi X(haven't heard these yet) $110ea plus shipping. Any reason for 2 10's? What about a single larger sub ?
> *


I want everything in my trunk to be balanced. I think it would look a little off with 2 pumps, 2 noid blocks, 6 batts and one sub.

What are these subs you're talking about?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90ina75impala_@Apr 11 2011, 08:10 PM~20314924
> *Sundown audio SA-10
> *


Couldn't find a price for these


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 14 2011, 01:18 AM~20334927
> *Couldn't find a price for these
> *


www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/store


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 14 2011, 12:18 AM~20334927
> *Couldn't find a price for these
> *


  http://www.sundownonly.com/sa.html


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 14 2011, 06:17 AM~20336293
> * http://www.sundownonly.com/sa.html
> *


:wow: must be a killer speaker for $185 for one. That's a little too much than I wanna spend for just one.

I might go with the Kicker CVR10. Or has anyone heard the Pioneer champion series sub?


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 14 2011, 12:06 PM~20337192
> *:wow:  must be a killer speaker for $185 for one.  That's a little too much than I wanna spend for just one.
> 
> I might go with the Kicker CVR10. Or has anyone heard the Pioneer champion series sub?
> *


If $200 is your budget for subs and amp you might want to consider used. My first real system was 2 12" kicker CVRs sealed and a hifonics 1200 watt amp. Got it all on craigslist for ~$200. 

here are a few entry level subs, however they are still going to put you past your budget. 

http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/store/p...%7B47%7DS4.html

https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What should I be looking for in a sub?


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 14 2011, 06:04 PM~20339700
> *What should I be looking for in a sub?
> *


lots of variables.... listening habits, budget, power available, type of enclosure???


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

http://youtu.be/Uv8_29F9K98

SUNDOWN...!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I've basically narrowed it down to 2 types of subs. The Kicker CVR10 and the Alpine Type S. I can't afford the Type R or else I'd consider those.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Check these out from Fi. They are there entry level subs but still have much better specs than either of those subs. 

https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript

I've used their SSD and IB3 subs before and both surpassed my expectations, and I'm very hard to please. I know it's hard to buy something from a company you have never heard of, I was in the same boat before my first purchase from them, but once you get to hear them you'll be glad you did. Big name audio companies spend lots of money advertising to make you feel they are superior and their prices are a direct reflection of that. Fi doesn't invest tons of money in advertising so your money goes towards a bad ass sub not a slick advertisement.

Depending on what kind of deal you found on the other subs you're looking at the Fi's should be very close in price.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 16 2011, 08:07 PM~20354987
> *Check these out from Fi. They are there entry level subs but still have much better specs than either of those subs.
> 
> https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript
> ...


Hey yea those FI's are about $20-30 more but I can swing that. They have an option for 2 or 4 ohm. I don't know the difference between the two.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Assuming your going to run a mono amp thats stable to 2 ohms you would want to get 4 ohm coils on the subs. I reccomend doing a ported box for them if you have the room, they will get much louder verses doing sealed.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 16 2011, 09:08 PM~20355391
> *Assuming your going to run a mono amp thats stable to 2 ohms you would want to get 4 ohm coils on the subs. I reccomend doing a ported box for them if you have the room, they will get much louder verses doing sealed.
> *


I'm thinking about running 2 of those. What would I need?


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 17 2011, 12:04 AM~20355373
> *Hey yea those FI's are about $20-30 more but I can swing that.  They have an option for 2 or 4 ohm.  I don't know the difference between the two.
> *


You will need to pick out an amp first, in order to match the subs to it. 

Almost forgot about the new AQ subs.... $89ea for 10". 

http://www.audioque.com/NEW-Street-Duty-SD...ofer-_p_68.html



> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 17 2011, 12:08 AM~20355391
> *Assuming your going to run a mono amp thats stable to 2 ohms you would want to get 4 ohm coils on the subs. I reccomend doing a ported box for them if you have the room, they will get much louder verses doing sealed.
> *


and run the amp at 4ohm? :scrutinize: .......x2 on port vs sealed. its all about efficiency.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 16 2011, 11:07 PM~20354987
> *Check these out from Fi. They are there entry level subs but still have much better specs than either of those subs.
> 
> https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript
> ...


 :h5: "you get what you pay for" does not mean more$$$=more quality


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Apr 17 2011, 12:28 AM~20355966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm not saying run the amp at 4 ohms. The Fi subs are single voice coil subs, you can choose either 2 or 4 ohm versions. Like I said above on his budget he is most likely not going to get a 1ohm stable amp, nor would he really need one for the modest amount of power the subs require.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 17 2011, 07:10 PM~20359569
> *I'm going to say go with 4 ohm subs simply because most of the cheaper mono amps are only 2 ohm stable.
> No, I'm not saying run the amp at 4 ohms. The Fi subs are single voice coil subs, you can choose either 2 or 4 ohm versions. Like I said above on his budget he is most likely not going to get a 1ohm stable amp, nor would he really need one for the modest amount of power the subs require.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

isn't a mono amp only good for peering one sub?

Also is dual voice coil better than a single voice coil. What exactly ate the voice coils for? Is it for the vocals in the music


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 17 2011, 09:54 PM~20360907
> *isn't a mono amp only good for peering one sub?
> 
> Also is dual voice coil better than a single voice coil.  What exactly ate the voice coils  for? Is it for the vocals in the music
> *



Mono amps are good for more than one speaker.

Depends on how you wire the speakers and their specs.

Dual voice coil subs are usually for mutltiple amp/parallel setups versus a one-to-one setup for single voice coils.

Yes the "voice coil" refers to what drives the speaker.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

It seems I have a lot to learn about car audio

Ok so a mono amp will suffice with 2 Fi 10's but what wattage amp? And a dependable one but keep reasonably priced in mind.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 17 2011, 11:18 PM~20361152
> *It seems I have a lot to learn about car audio
> 
> Ok so a mono amp will suffice with 2 Fi 10's but what wattage amp?  And a dependable one but keep reasonably priced in mind.
> *


You are going to want an amp that does around 500 watts RMS(not peak or max). If get an amp that does that wattage at 2ohms, you are gonna want the 4 ohm Fi's. If you get one thats gonna run at 1ohm or 4ohm then get the 2 ohm Fi's.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 17 2011, 10:18 PM~20361152
> *It seems I have a lot to learn about car audio
> 
> Ok so a mono amp will suffice with 2 Fi 10's but what wattage amp?  And a dependable one but keep reasonably priced in mind.
> *



Looks like you are asking in the right place.


I dont know much but I will help when I can.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Apr 17 2011, 09:11 PM~20361693
> *You are going to want an amp that does around 500 watts RMS(not peak or max). If get an amp that does that wattage at 2ohms, you are gonna want the 4 ohm Fi's. If you get one thats gonna run at 1ohm or 4ohm then get the 2 ohm Fi's.
> *


So the max or peak wattage doesn't really matter?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 18 2011, 07:05 AM~20363478
> *So the max or peak wattage doesn't really matter?
> *


nope. it's the RMS you are looking for. BUT BE CAREFUL some RMS ratings are b.s. and are either straight forward b.s. or doubled from what the real RMS should be.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 18 2011, 01:47 PM~20364860
> *nope. it's the RMS you are looking for. BUT BE CAREFUL some RMS ratings are b.s. and are either straight forward b.s. or doubled from what the real RMS should be.
> *


:yes: another reason to go with a reputable brand. 

(fuse rating x voltage) x 70% ....Should give you and idea of what the amp is capable of. 70% percent is to factor in efficiency. This is for a class D amp, class AB would be less.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

anyone know a link I can look at for an amp with these characteristics? I saw some for $150+ but I know there's better deals out there.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll tell you that new Kenwood amps are crap. I bough a few of them on clearance and none of them put out shit for power.


----------



## Koon G da Butler (Apr 18, 2011)

JL AUDIO 8 inch they sound very good


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I remember buying a 1000w mono amp by Fosgate a while back for cheap from Best Buy but I sold it cuz I had 2 12" Punches (oldschool) and I didn't know it was possible to wire 2 speakers to it.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Koon G da Butler_@Apr 18 2011, 03:34 PM~20365972
> *JL AUDIO 8 inch they sound very good
> *


Considering how over priced they are, I would hope they do.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Koon G da Butler_@Apr 18 2011, 01:34 PM~20365972
> *JL AUDIO 8 inch they sound very good
> *


They pound simply for the reason they put a JL logo on them. You don't even have to hook them up and people will respect them! :happysad: :uh:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 20 2011, 08:34 AM~20379631
> *They pound simply for the reason they put a JL logo on them. You don't even have to hook them up and people will respect them!  :happysad:  :uh:
> *


Good point my next system is going to be built using blown JL gear that I buy for pennies on the dollar. I'll do a big bath tub looking fiberglass install and I'll be the man without ever having to power it up. I can't believe I didn't think of this earlier.
:biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

JL decals are where it's really at! slap one on your window and hydroplane through the streets from all them panty drippaz


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Apr 20 2011, 02:21 PM~20382528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao.......you're onto something! :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I was considering going with Fi but they're still a little high for me, besides I'm not looking for a lot of bass I just want more of a milder mediocre bass with good vocals. I saw some Infinitys Reference 1060W 4 ohm that fit well within my budget. Either these or the CVR 10's from Kicker. Let's debate!


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 2 2011, 09:28 PM~20470022
> *I was considering going with Fi but they're still a little high for me, besides I'm not looking for a lot of bass I just want more of a milder mediocre bass with good vocals.  I saw some Infinitys Reference 1060W 4 ohm that fit well within my budget.  Either these or the CVR 10's from Kicker.  Let's debate!
> *


 :scrutinize: maybe you should forget about subs for now and get a nice set of components+amp


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@May 4 2011, 07:43 PM~20486481
> *:scrutinize: maybe you should forget about subs for now and get a nice set of components+amp
> *


Na, I guess I'll go with what I think is good. Thanks for all the input guys


----------

